# FYI For all that are starting SP......



## Twintrades (Apr 14, 2012)

Make shure you start another batch ASAP after you rack into carboy....

I have orders for a 5 gallon Blue berry pom flavor and i still have yet to touch al the flavorings !


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine goes so fast, I started making it in 15 gallon batches!


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 15, 2012)

Im thinking about that. Friends are saying are you bringing some wine ?? I should start charging or say you have food ill bring drinks.

I love how versatile this stuff is. Super easy to flavor.


----------



## TARRENEL (Apr 15, 2012)

I made a 5 gallon batch and everyone I gave a bottle to wants another. So I started two 5 gallon batches and I dont think thats enough for the demand. I need to find more 5 gallon carboys


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey Culligan man !


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Apr 15, 2012)

2 cases of Peachy Keen (peach pee) and Spring Breeze (strawberry pee) already sold. I mean ummm uhhhhhhhh yeah...........


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 15, 2012)

Hahaha 


 I know nothing. I just use mine to loosen panties ......


----------



## SmallTown (Apr 16, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that::...


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 16, 2012)

Strawberry or Blue pomegranate Skeeter pee + hot tub = Topless FUN 



Bottle tops that is......


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 17, 2012)

Twintrades said:


> Strawberry or Blue pomegranate Skeeter pee + hot tub = Topless FUN
> 
> 
> 
> Bottle tops that is......



Now you're thinking...... how many gallons is that hot tub? A 400 gallon hot tub would give you 3200 bottles of SP! Now you're talking.


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 18, 2012)

Haha yea now thats a lota pee !!!

BTW Last my name is peter so some times i call it peter juice LOL Lady s tell there friends when they go to our house they get some peter juice ! Love it...


----------

